# 76mm CPU cooling fan?



## onionparadise (Mar 3, 2009)

My Compaq SR1214NX from way back in 2002 is running a TaiSol 76x76xsomething mm (2-3/4 inch length and width) cooling fan and heatsink, and the fan is starting to run on its last legs. As in the motor is starting to make growling noises. I'd like to replace the fan, but I don't want to replace the heatsink, seeing as how this heatsink works very well and I don't want to try to fix something that isn't broken. However, I'm having trouble finding 2-3/4 inch fans. Everyone seems to have moved to smaller 65mm fans or larger 80mm fans and heatsinks. Anyone know of a good 76mm fan that's available in stores or online?

I'm running an AMD Athlon 2900+ cpu, btw (socket A).


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

TBH, any fan will do the same job (better if its bigger).
If the heatsink has a specific mount on it, remove the mount (they usually just have little clip catches to keep them on) and pop a tiny spot of superglue on a couple of corners of a 92mm fan and stick it down (making sure its the right way!).
By doing this, you are saving money sourcing the exact same size/part and you are getting better CFM of air past the heatsink.
Its not going to void any warranties (which would have run out long ago).


----------

